# diamond plate



## Ender-DI

Hello,

I was hoping someone could tell me the Spanish term for "diamond plate" - the metal that looks like this:

duncwilson.co.uk/images/diamond%20plate.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## ORL

Según esta empresa: http://www.alcoa.com/mill_products/catalog/pdf/commercial_rolled_products/es/tread_products_ES.pdf

se llama "chapa damero".

Damero means "grid", and among other meanings, it's the typical grid layout for Latin American cities, the one Spaniards broght over to the continent.
The plate is patterned in such a way that it looks like a "damero", that's the reason for its name.


----------



## Ender-DI

OK!  That's a new one to me... I had heard "lámina con diamante," but I wasn't convinced that was right.  
If anyone knows diamond plate, it should be Alcoa!  Hahaha...  

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## currupipi

In Spain: "diamond plate" = "chapa lagrimada"


----------



## injenieroseco

Aunque sea tarde, vale para los que siguen consultando este hilo.

En Chile, la traducción sería "Plancha diamantada"


----------



## macame

Según Wikipedia: chapa diamantada, chapa estriada o acero diamantado.


----------



## katynk

Hello, I work at a mexican steel manufacturer and supplier and the proper spanish translation is "lamina antiderrapante" or you could hear the term "lamina para piso" as well. Hope this works. 🖖


----------



## Benzene

_Otra posible traducción podría ser "chapa almendrada."
Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Raposu

placa de diamante


----------



## rodelu2

En Uruguay: "Chapa labrada".


----------



## Mastoc

Chapa semillada.


----------

